# [Rumor] Microsoft invading Wii U Best Buy events



## rizzod (Jun 13, 2013)

> It's been reported by multiple users on the NeoGAF forum today that Microsoft representatives have been attending Nintendo's Best Buy events today in order to persuade customers to pre-order the XBOX One, rather than play Wii U games. One user by the name of tmujir955 reported the following:
> 
> 
> _"At my best buy, the rep told us they only got one Station to set up. They expect low numbers that turned out to be completely wrong. There was up around 200 people in line at any time before 40 minutes till 8pm._
> ...


 


http://www.dashhacks.com/wii-u/wii-...microsoft-invading-wii-u-best-buy-events.html


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2013)

They're desperate, I hope the Xbox One fails, they know how to be trolls, I'll give em that. When I go to Best Buy on Saturday if they so much as try to ask me, I'll laugh.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 13, 2013)

Yep, that's competition for you, nowadays.

Microsoft employee: Hey guys, shouldn't we be using our money to make our products and services better so customers genuinely prefer them?

Microsoft boss: Who let that guy in here? Get him out of here! *guards drag the man away* As I was saying, here's all the money to pay people to say our product is good on reddit and other internet forums. And here's the money to send people to Best Buy to bash other competitors' products.


----------



## dragonmaster (Jun 13, 2013)

If its true I pity them, if they really want to sell their console they ought to lift all those stupid restriction on one.
I am a gamer, I had ps3/xbox 360 /wii /3ds/ds and the list goes on but as I see the facts I won't upgrade to xbox one because of the restrictions and maybe in the future I will buy the ps4 (I have a wii u). For me no used games, online every 24h is a nightmare; for god's sake I have only a weak connection on net in my country and I really don't need the ms godfather to monitor me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2013)

Aren't those practices illegal? Pretty sure deterrence is illegal in the EU and US.

http://www.aointl.com/cg/acm.asp

http://www.justice.gov/atr/public/speeches/5076.htm


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 13, 2013)

> _A best buy employee also talked about how Microsoft and Sony have contracts with them to limit competitor demo stations allowed in different stores._



I would take the word of a tramp on the street (or his dog) over a game store clerk these days.  Why would Best Buy have contracts with Microsoft _and_ Sony to limit competitor demo stations? That's possibly the stupidest thing I've heard all week, since the two contracts would surely conflict with each other and almost certainly infringe upon each other.

On another note, my cousin's dog's mate's owner told me Microsoft and Sony have hired guns on the rooftops across the road from Best Buys, sniping anyone who comes out carrying a Wii U.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2013)

An interesting read, http://www.justice.gov/atr/public/speeches/5076.htm Pretty sure this would make Microsoft's going in there to deter customers illegal


----------



## rizzod (Jun 13, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> I would take the word of a tramp on the street (or his dog) over a game store clerk these days. Why would Best Buy have contracts with Microsoft _and_ Sony to limit competitor demo stations? That's possibly the stupidest thing I've heard all week, since the two contracts would surely conflict with each other and almost certainly infringe upon each other.
> 
> On another note, my cousin's dog's mate's owner told me Microsoft and Sony have hired guns on the rooftops across the road from Best Buys, sniping anyone who comes out carrying a Wii U.


 
While I agree, it was weird that days ago, Best Buy pulled stores off their Nintendo Experience list.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it just me, or is Microsoft becoming the next Mormon Church? That outfit looks very familiar... if only he had a bike helmet too...


Spoiler


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not sure whether this is funny or just sad. How stupid of a salesman do you have to be not to recognize impossible sales?

They're waiting in line to play an UNRELEASED VIDEO GAME! That's a concrete thing just in front of you. You're not going to convince people otherwise with a promise, no matter how good it is. And that's not taking into account that most of those people are there exactly because of that event. Or those horrendous features of the xbone.

Jeez...it's like standing in line for a roller coaster and some guy comes along and asks us if we wouldn't be interested to ride a different coaster half a year from now. Yeah...good luck with that. 


I swear...if one of those guys managed to convince even a single guy to leave the line...then microsoft should give that guy a decent raise and let him lead the company's PR-department...because he would have pulled off the impossible. *a miracle*.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm not sure whether this is funny or just sad. How stupid of a salesman do you have to be not to recognize impossible sales?
> 
> They're waiting in line to play an UNRELEASED VIDEO GAME! That's a concrete thing just in front of you. You're not going to convince people otherwise with a promise, no matter how good it is. And that's not taking into account that most of those people are there exactly because of that event. Or those horrendous features of the xbone.
> 
> ...


 
Those Microsoft agents are pinheads, plain and simple. Anti-competitive deterrence is illegal as far as I know http://www.justice.gov/atr/public/speeches/5076.htm


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> An interesting read, http://www.justice.gov/atr/public/speeches/5076.htm Pretty sure this would make Microsoft's going in there to deter customers illegal


 
Sending your reps into stores to talk customers into buying your products isn't illegal (at least not in Europe), as long as they don't say anything misleading to deter the person from a competitor's product.  Some of the other stuff on that list would probably violate antitrust laws, but IANAL and I'm hard-pressed to believe it anyway.



rizzod said:


> While I agree, it was weird that days ago, Best Buy pulled stores off their Nintendo Experience list.


 
Could be just a coincidence, or there might not have been enough stations to go around.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2013)

Tagged rumor for obvious reasons.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Tagged rumor for obvious reasons.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jun 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> <snip>


Easy there, lol, Microsoft tries to sell garbage as "Freedom and gaming" when anyone here knows it is not. It is control and $ grubbing, lol. What I will say, tactfully here (those who know will understand)...is it is like shoes. Somebody going door to door to peddle some generic knock off as an atcual Nike would be laughed at. YET, so many fall for it. Xbone needs to stand on it's own and represent itself; surveillance device with gaming built in. If a Wii U were packaged in a PS4 box (or vice versa), that is extremely deceptive. Not sure if the sarcasm about "Door to door BS salesmen" is related to apologetics but seriously, most can get the analogy to shoe brands and mis-representation being used to sell garbage. "This is Nike, see the fake logo put on it in Mexico? Ignore that, don't look inside the shoe either, just buy it first." Those things always pray on the ignorant. Not ignorant as in "Stupid" but literally, the ignorant.

I found a DVD a relative had, lol, given to them by a door-to-door salesman. Those people kept coming back, offering to do yard work, offering to help her clean, etc (older woman). I was there and I said, "You want me to talk with them?" Regardless of what it is I demand the f-ing truth. "Nike" basketball shoes are not the same as "Nike of Mexico" shoes. For those who are "in the know" the references may even be funny. I thought it was funny Randomizer, people can speak up if they are offended, posts can be edited. MS is that salesman selling garbage, plain and simple.


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2013)

Huh. Maybe that's what happened to me. Two guys were standing outside the Galleria Best Buy, talking up a storm about the Xbone. I went to the Wii U kiosk to look around, and they were saying some really mean stuff to me about playing a girly, kiddie console like the Wii U, and how much better the Xbox One is.


----------



## rizzod (Jun 13, 2013)

Chary said:


> Huh. Maybe that's what happened to me. Two guys were standing outside the Galleria Best Buy, talking up a storm about the Xbone. I went to the Wii U kiosk to look around, and they were saying some really mean stuff to me about playing a girly, kiddie console like the Wii U, and how much better the Xbox One is.


 
That's what's actually being said on NeoGAF.


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2013)

rizzod said:


> That's what's actually being said on NeoGAF.


 
Hmm. I'm going to check out the source link then. If those were actually Microsoft reps that were harassing me, I swear, I will go back to Best Buy, and give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 13, 2013)

Chary said:


> Hmm. I'm going to check out the source link then. If those were actually Microsoft reps that were harassing me, I swear, I will go back to Best Buy, and give them a piece of my mind.


Just tell them to make like an Xbox and Go Home ;O;


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 13, 2013)

or you can print this out backwards and iron it on a t shirt and go to best buy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-positive-reddit-comments-2013-6

http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/07/new-xbox-by-nsa-partner-microsoft-will-watch-you-247/


----------



## Lastly (Jun 13, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> or you can print this out backwards and iron it on a t shirt and go to best buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That, sir, is rude and disrespectful. While I like some pictures/meme, and not others; I never say I hate them in public. This is the only exception. This picture is tantamount to saying that a hero who died for his nation look like some sort of tyrant!

On-topic: Microsoft is sending missionaries? Sound plausible.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 13, 2013)

Microsoft might as well go all the way and just hire Arthur Slugworth at this point.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 13, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> On another note, my cousin's dog's mate's owner told me Microsoft and Sony have hired guns on the rooftops across the road from Best Buys, sniping anyone who comes out carrying a Wii U.


 
lmfao.
that would be awesome,though....


----------



## jhjsaat (Jun 13, 2013)

Really you can't buy Xbox one games or the Xbox it self you only renting it with all this rules.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 14, 2013)

jhjsaat said:


> Really you can't buy Xbox one games or the Xbox it self you only renting it with all this rules.


Considering you can't legally mess with consoles like adding firmware and whatnot, it's been the same way for a long time. Except now they're just being more open about how much you don't own what you "own."


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know how they expected "low numbers" according to the source. Limited number of stores where you can play the biggest Wii U games at least 6 months early. Anybody could see that would be popular.

On topic, if this is true it certainly is another new low for MS.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 14, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I don't know how they expected "low numbers" according to the source. Limited number of stores where you can play the biggest Wii U games at least 6 months early. Anybody could see that would be popular.
> 
> On topic, if this is true it certainly is another new low for MS.


For this to be a low for MS, that would have to mean that Microsoft was higher than rock bottom, which isn't the case.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 14, 2013)

^There is certainly that, you hve to wonder how they can possibly screw up next. Maybe using Kinnect to enforce game ratings? Lol


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 14, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> ^There is certainly that, you hve to wonder how they can possibly screw up next. Maybe using Kinnect to enforce game ratings? Lol


Well, if they have the ability to tell when there are more people in the room than the game/app allows, and force you to pay more, using Kinect to enforce game ratings is a possibility.

Well, except when a local community for sufferers of Dwarfism gather to watch a movie, just to be blocked because they're too short for something Rated R. That'd cause quite the uproar.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2013)

they can troll all they want they're still going to be in LAST place this gen. I'll be surprised if them make another console after this because this is their dreamcast.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 14, 2013)

when I go on Saturday if any says "xbox one" I'm punching them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> they can troll all they want they're still going to be in LAST place this gen. I'll be surprised if them make another console after this because this is their dreamcast.


 
how you dare to disrespect the Dreamcast in such manner??!?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> how you dare to disrespect the Dreamcast in such manner??!?!


...to be fair, Dreamcast did bomb big time.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 14, 2013)

Guys, the Xbox One is actually made out of dead babies.

Source: NeoGaf


----------



## Arras (Jun 14, 2013)

Honestly if this happens you should act interested and try to keep them talking to you and only you for as long as possible to prevent them from talking gullible idiots into actually buying one.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...to be fair, Dreamcast did bomb big time.


true, the Dreamcast was a total fail for Sega... but at least it died with honor


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> but at least it died with honor


x1 ain't gonna get that privilege, it's gonna die screaming


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 14, 2013)

It's not like the source link provides a picture or anything...


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> It's not like the source link provides a picture or anything...


I have a few shirts like that, I got them on Windays a few years ago.


----------



## Dork (Jun 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...to be fair, Dreamcast did bomb big time.


 
but the dreamcast had 



Spoiler



games


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2013)

Guy wearing Microsoft shirt = Microsoft invading events.

Thanks there Sherlock fucking Holmes, the mystery is solved.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2013)

Microsoft, where is your dignity? If you have any faith in your system, you wouldn't do these kind of things. Not to mention if people weren't bashing your system before, this sure isn't going to help it, if anything it's going to scare more people away.
Customers are like deer, you gotta walk up slowly to them and let them trust you, not run up waving a huge flag screaming at them.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Guy wearing Microsoft shirt = Microsoft invading events.
> 
> Thanks there Sherlock fucking Holmes, the mystery is solved.


 
 It's not like this was a picture taken buy a guy who was at the event knowing that this guy is here to talk bad about the Wii U...
Oh... wait...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> It's not like this was a picture taken buy a guy who was at the event knowing that this guy is here to talk bad about the Wii U...
> Oh... wait...


 

Random NeoGAF user = reliable source on information.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 14, 2013)

Its not like other people experienced the same thing, even in this our very own forum...
Oh... Wait...

Boy, I can't wait for your next clever remark. I hope it includes a = sign and is filled with cynicism and hatred. That would be great!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Random NeoGAF user = reliable source on information.


 
Oh please, everyone knows Kotaku is a better source of information than NeoGAF 



EzekielRage said:


> Its not like other people experienced the same thing, even in this our very own forum...
> Oh... Wait...
> 
> Boy, I can't wait for your next clever remark. I hope it includes a = sign and is filled with cynicism and hatred. That would be great!


 
You're trying too hard.  Then again, people can't _*possibly*_ lie on the internet, it's the unwritten law after all.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 14, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> It's not like the source link provides a picture or anything...


 
CHOO CHOO! ALL ABOARD THE HATE TRAIN!

You know I find this kinda funny since a) the guy is just wearing a Microsoft t-shirt (you can get those free at quite a few MS events) b) he doesn't have any ID tags for either MS or Best Buy c) Microsoft is in a frigging agreement with Best Buy to create Microsoft/Windows product displays (stores in stores if you will). Regardless of whether the dude actually works for MS, I'm skeptical. If I wanted to troll some company, I'd just get a t-shirt with the company's logo and people will believe me.

Oh and the info about Best Buy and MS? Source via Ars Technica. Dated today June 13, 2013 at 9.10 PM EEST. CHOO CHOO!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2013)

Qtis said:


> CHOO CHOO! ALL ABOARD THE HATE TRAIN!
> 
> You know I find this kinda funny since a) the guy is just wearing a Microsoft t-shirt (you can get those free at quite a few MS events) b) he doesn't have any ID tags for either MS or Best Buy c) Microsoft is in a frigging agreement with Best Buy to create Microsoft/Windows product displays (stores in stores if you will). Regardless of whether the dude actually works for MS, I'm skeptical. If I wanted to troll some company, I'd just get a t-shirt with the company's logo and people will believe me.
> 
> Oh and the info about Best Buy and MS? Source via Ars Technica. Dated today June 13, 2013 at 9.10 PM EEST. CHOO CHOO!


 
I'm sure that's been Photoshopped. Everything is nowadays, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Its not like other people experienced the same thing, even in this our very own forum...
> Oh... Wait...
> 
> Boy, I can't wait for your next clever remark. I hope it includes a = sign and is filled with cynicism and hatred. That would be great!


 

My point is that trusting the word of a few people on a random internet forum that is probably not fond of Microsoft at the moment isn't exactly "reliable".


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 14, 2013)

I get your point, I do but the problem here is MS has done a lot of questionable things here and I know that practices like this have happened in the past (albeit that was a Sony PS2 Sega DC thing) in my own hometown so I tend to believe that those tactics are still employed today. (And yes that happened to me)

Truth is, we don't know if it's true until somebody posts a video of said conversation but I for one am inclined to believe it.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 14, 2013)

Just to jump in here, I really like a lot of Microsoft's products, and attend a lot of their events, so I wear Microsoft shirts almost everyday. However, I, too, will be attending the Nintendo E3 event at my local Best Buy on Saturday.

Also, as someone else already pointed out:


Qtis said:


> Microsoft is in a frigging agreement with Best Buy to create Microsoft/Windows product displays (stores in stores if you will)


 
A Microsoft retail employee inside a Best Buy store? Who probably works on commission? Who sees a horde of gamers lined up for a competitors system? Hmmm.... Hell, even if he wasn't doing it for the commission, if I was in the same situation I would have be curious to find out people's opinions on the new consoles.

I highly doubt Microsoft really sees Nintendo as a competitor right now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> I get your point, I do but the problem here is MS has done a lot of questionable things here and I know that practices like this have happened in the past (albeit that was a Sony PS2 Sega DC thing) in my own hometown so I tend to believe that those tactics are still employed today. (And yes that happened to me)
> 
> Truth is, we don't know if it's true until somebody posts a video of said conversation but I for one am inclined to believe it.


 

So basically we should be paranoid and biased against Microsoft because we don't like some of their things?

It's just really paranoid to assume something on the whims of a few internet forum goers when we know damn well if this was a company we "liked" we'd all be in denial. If we saw the same story with Nintendo invading other company events or Valve doing the same we would be going "That's not true!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2013)

If a Microsoft "agent" goes up to me on Saturday and asks me, I'll tell him exactly how I feel about it. But seriously, why are people equating a rumor from some random loser on NeoGAF as fact?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If a Microsoft "agent" goes up to me on Saturday and asks me, I'll tell him exactly how I feel about it. But seriously, why are people equating a rumor from some random loser on NeoGAF as fact?


 

because boo microsoft.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 14, 2013)

I like a lot of MS things. I am not biased at all. I own MS products, I'm typing this on my windows PC and played a lot of XBox 360 games when it still worked (yes, RROD) so I am not biased. I am just saying that  believe it since i personally saw similar things happening in the past. This is not new to me. And I am surely not a guy who believes things easily.

YOU don't have to believe it. I see no problem in your opinion. I believe it because from a historical perspective and especially from a competition perspective it makes sense. I was not there that day. I won't be there on saturday simply because I live in europe and don't even get the chance to attent to an event like that. But as said, maybe somebody could just film this experience and then we know if it's true or not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> because boo microsoft.


 
Well of course!


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 15, 2013)

Lol If I encountered people like this at a game store I'd straight up say "That console is a piece of shit." and see how they react.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They're desperate, I hope the Xbox One fails, *they know how to be trolls*, I'll give em that. When I go to Best Buy on Saturday if they so much as try to ask me, I'll laugh.


 

Thats not fucking Trolling. Stop using it wrong.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2013)

Guess you can remove the rumour tag now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 16, 2013)

Microsoft....it's almost as if you're trying too hard to fail.


----------



## taken (Jun 16, 2013)

I am buying Xbox One ..... Joke.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well lucky for me nobody bothered me when I went yesterday. Had a great time playing SM3DW but I only got a Luigi hat as loot.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 16, 2013)

Look, it's even the same guy! Great XD

I jokingly told a rep from a game store yesterday I want to pre-order a Xbone. He told me I can't since they don't support shit. That was almost a literal translation btw. Then I told him I want to pre-order a brick, since it has the same functionality like a Xbone without internet. He told me he'd rather pre-order that one. Funny stuff^^


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 16, 2013)

The Xbox One is a innovative new console, and with the Xbox One Microsoft is doing all they can to support Indie Developers.
You should all take a look at the Xbox One again but try not to be bias, Its actually quite amazing!
Then you should preorder the console and spread the word that the Xbox One is good!
Then you should check out my website http://www.microsoft.com, I make posts about great new technology's here!

Thanks.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 16, 2013)

KingBlank said:


> The Xbox One is a innovative new console, and with the Xbox One Microsoft is doing all they can to support Indie Developers.
> You should all take a look at the Xbox One again but try not to be bias, Its actually quite amazing!
> Then you should preorder the console and spread the word that the Xbox One is good!
> Then you should check out my website http://www.microsoft.com, I make posts about great new technology's here!
> ...


Something smells fishy here...


----------



## adrenochrome (Jun 16, 2013)

those practices remind me when microsoft was paying teachers to make windows apology to students


----------



## Qtis (Jun 16, 2013)

adrenochrome said:


> those practices remind me when microsoft was paying teachers to make windows apology to students


Yeah I know, I hate DreamSpark Premium and all other shit MS does to students. How dare they make people use Windows! And for free!


----------



## adrenochrome (Jun 16, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Yeah I know, I hate DreamSpark Premium and all other shit MS does to students. How dare they make people use Windows! And for free!


 
dreamspark is a marketing method only born around 2008, there are others much more controversial and some even disappeared (eg : statistics no more report ie as a reference)


----------



## Rydian (Jun 16, 2013)

adrenochrome said:


> dreamspark is a marketing method only born around 2008, there are others much more controversial


Dreamspark, which is Microsoft's program to give away software to college students.

TIL: giving away software is a marketing method and is controversial.


----------



## adrenochrome (Jun 16, 2013)

I know that  I was just explaining that in my first post I was referring to totally illegal methods like microsoft corrupting teachers in exchange of apology speeches and not to semi-legal dreamspark
to go back to the topic, I think that the microsoft behaviour toward wiiu revealed in the topic is illegal :/


----------



## Gahars (Jun 16, 2013)

adrenochrome said:


> to go back to the topic, I think that the microsoft behaviour toward wiiu revealed in the topic is illegal :/


 

...You know for something to be illegal, it has to against the law, right? What law is Microsoft violating here?

Unless Microsoft's employees start clubbing kneecaps or pissing on Wii U consoles, there is literally no case here whatsoever.


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2013)

adrenochrome said:


> I think that the microsoft behaviour toward wiiu revealed in the topic is illegal :/


 

I take you didn't study law than?


----------



## adrenochrome (Jun 16, 2013)

ok boycotts are legal in usa ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

adrenochrome said:


> ok boycotts are legal in usa ...


 

Actively choosing to not buy a product is legal in most places.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 17, 2013)

adrenochrome said:


> those practices remind me when microsoft was paying teachers to make windows apology to students


 
Sorry. I tried to take your post seriously...I really did but it was just hilariously bad...


----------



## ggyo (Jun 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> Guess you can remove the rumour tag now.


Why does the guy have a backpack on and no nametag? There's absolutely nothing official about him, besides the Microsoft font on his polo.

And MOST OF ALL he's completely unprepared to answer consumers questions. Like the "Spybox" remark. If you're unwilling to buy an Xbox One, with a closed Operating System and private Network Infrastructure, you cannot be willing to buy a laptop, a phone, a 3DS, a WiiU... basically anything. They all have front-facing cameras. What exactly are you doing infront of your Xbox that you're unwilling to do infront of any other console or device, and why is it that the console with the BEST security has people fearing for their privacy the MOST?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 17, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Why does the guy have a backpack on and no nametag? There's absolutely nothing official about him, besides the Microsoft font on his polo.
> 
> And MOST OF ALL he's completely unprepared to answer consumers questions. Like the "Spybox" remark. If you're unwilling to buy an Xbox One, with a closed Operating System and private Network Infrastructure, you cannot be willing to buy a laptop, a phone, a 3DS, a WiiU... basically anything. They all have front-facing cameras. What exactly are you doing infront of your Xbox that you're unwilling to do infront of any other console or device, and why is it that the console with the BEST security has people fearing for their privacy the MOST?


Last time I checked, my phone isn't always watching me. If it were, I had better stop using it for porn...


----------



## ggyo (Jun 17, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Last time I checked, my phone isn't always watching me. If it were, I had better stop using it for porn...




Any app can be given the same essential permissions. And how many news cases have come out where computer webcams have been hacked into and monitored? It wouldn't be so much more difficult on any device with an open-sourced OS, while it's barely possible for the same to happen on a console or handheld with official software. So unless you're worried about Microsoft spying on you... but why would they need to or even want to?

Like, for real. How is Kinect spying on you even a thing? Put a shirt over it. End of story.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh please, everyone knows Kotaku is a better source of information than NeoGAF
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying too hard.  Then again, people can't _*possibly*_ lie on the internet, it's the unwritten law after all.


You really think someone would do that? Just go on the internet and tell lies???


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You really think someone would do that? Just go on the internet and tell lies???


 

Who would have the audacity to do that!?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2013)

To be perfectly fair... what's _not_ okay about promoting your upcoming hardware in a game store? That's pretty much exactly where you _would_ want to promote it. Even if those people _are_ actual Microsoft employees, all they're doing is standing in the stores saying _"listen up people, we've got a new XBox coming up and it's better than other consoles in these ways *enumerates*, do you have any questions you'd like to ask?"_ - it's the equivalent of a cardboard cut-out advertisement, except it walks, talks and answers your questions. It's not like they're standing by the register and wrestling the WiiU's out of the customer's hands - they're promoting their upcoming hardware - the choice is still in the hands of the buyer.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 17, 2013)

gyo said:


> It wouldn't be so much more difficult on any device with an open-sourced OS, while it's barely possible for the same to happen on a console or handheld with official software. So unless you're worried about Microsoft spying on you... but why would they need to or even want to?


Open source doesn't normally have a negative impact on security of software.  Generally, the code is subject to more scrutiny by peers, or established code bases are used and security holes are less common than in private software, where the code is proprietary and more prone to poor implementation.

Cases in point would be the security algorithms used by Sony and Nintendo in the previous generation of hardware.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 17, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Open source doesn't normally have a negative impact on security of software. Generally, the code is subject to more scrutiny by peers, or established code bases are used and security holes are less common than in private software, where the code is proprietary and more prone to poor implementation.
> 
> Cases in point would be the security algorithms used by Sony and Nintendo in the previous generation of hardware.


True, but in contrast to the Xbox 360 (and the Xbox One which will more than likely have better security, especially with once-a-day online checks), it would be more practical to hack a PC or a smartphone (or a Sony or Nintendo console) if you were to spy on a target.

What's baffling is that, with Sony and Nintendo's history, people aren't worried about the Eyetoy or the camera on the WiiU controller, yet Microsoft which is a company that is almost exclusively software-based gets all the scrutiny for privacy and protection...

People. But hey, atleast nobody will see your credit card information through the Kinect... :/


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, maybe because Kinect is so advanced and it looks over the whole living room.


----------



## filfat (Jun 17, 2013)

The only thing Microsoft have done "Good" is Windows. And don't tell me that Win8 is bad (I just don't want to have that fight). But Apple have failed in everything. Bad mobiles... Shitty tablets. And slow computers. And yes some Apple fan will punch me in the face... I know. But let's jump back to the topic: you can say thanks to Nintendo that all MS fans and Sony fans got a gaming console. Its actually Nintendo's fault that PS and Xbox exists. Anyways MS/MSFANS have no chance in this fight.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 17, 2013)

Pathetic, this is the last console iteration for Microsoft..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2013)

filfat said:


> The only thing Microsoft have done "Good" is Windows. And don't tell me that Win8 is bad (I just don't want to have that fight). But Apple have failed in everything. Bad mobiles... Shitty tablets. And slow computers. And yes some Apple fan will punch me in the face... I know. But let's jump back to the topic: you can say thanks to Nintendo that all MS fans and Sony fans got a gaming console. Its actually Nintendo's fault that PS and Xbox exists. Anyways MS/MSFANS have no chance in this fight.



Microsoft's office programs, despite how much they annoy me, are not bad, their development tools are rightly considered great, their map programs are fantastic, I have not got too many bad things to say about Visio and also as much as it annoys me their server product does OK.

I am curious to hear about Nintendo paving the way for MS -- MS developed their own graphics standard, their own input standards, their own sound standards and they have been involved in games for quite some time. The Nintendo dicking over Sony thing is a fairly well known story but MS jumping in was largely seen as the logical step forward (give or take the various stories about it being a random team member giving it a try).


----------



## filfat (Jun 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Microsoft's office programs, despite how much they annoy me, are not bad, their development tools are rightly considered great, their map programs are fantastic, I have not got too many bad things to say about Visio and also as much as it annoys me their server product does OK.
> 
> I am curious to hear about Nintendo paving the way for MS -- MS developed their own graphics standard, their own input standards, their own sound standards and they have been involved in games for quite some time. The Nintendo dicking over Sony thing is a fairly well known story but MS jumping in was largely seen as the logical step forward (give or take the various stories about it being a random team member giving it a try).


Its Sony that's copying Nintendo. When they worked on snes dd so was nintendo and sony partners. But one day Sony wanted to take over the snes. And Nintendo said no. I don't have a link to confirm this but use google


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2013)

filfat said:


> Its Sony that's copying Nintendo. When they worked on snes dd so was nintendo and sony partners. But one day Sony wanted to take over the snes. And Nintendo said no. I don't have a link to confirm this but use google


Wikipedia says otherwise. According to that, Nintendo basically screwed Sony over and canceled the SNES PlayStation at the last second in wake of failures of similar competing add-ons like the Sega CD. In revenge (and to keep their work from going to waste), Sony decided to develop their own gaming console. And they proceeded to kick Nintendo's ass for two generations.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 17, 2013)

ggyo said:


> True, but in contrast to the Xbox 360 (and the Xbox One which will more than likely have better security, especially with once-a-day online checks), it would be more practical to hack a PC or a smartphone (or a Sony or Nintendo console) if you were to spy on a target.
> 
> What's baffling is that, with Sony and Nintendo's history, people aren't worried about the Eyetoy or the camera on the WiiU controller, yet Microsoft which is a company that is almost exclusively software-based gets all the scrutiny for privacy and protection...
> 
> People. But hey, atleast nobody will see your credit card information through the Kinect... :/


 
I don't think anyone can predict how easy a specific system will be to hack.  Most people thought the Wii U would be more difficult to hack this generation, but fail0verflow don't seem to agree (I would say "proved them wrong", but they haven't really offered hard evidence).  Security is a very fickle thing, you only need to make one mistake (or rather, hackers only need to find one mistake).  Granted, the XBox One's DRM framework makes for a rather large obstacle, but things like that usually just make hackers more determined (source: all of video game DRM history).

I agree with what you're saying, though, and I think (or hope) people are joking when they say Microsoft will spy on XBox One owners using Kinect.  If you've seen the Futurama episode _Overclockwise_, it all makes sense.  But it's also kind of off topic.


----------



## filfat (Jun 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wikipedia says otherwise. According to that, Nintendo basically screwed Sony over and canceled the SNES PlayStation at the last second in wake of failures of similar competing add-ons like the Sega CD. In revenge (and to keep their work from going to waste), Sony decided to develop their own gaming console. And they proceeded to kick Nintendo's ass for two generations.


Yeah because sony wanted to take over the whole CD/dd pj. And don't say that nintendo failed with n64. Just think about goldeneye, sm64, ssb, oot, etc. Actualy goldeneye 64 is what the creators of cod had in mind


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2013)

filfat said:


> Yeah because sony wanted to take over the whole CD/dd pj. And don't say that nintendo failed with n64. Just think about goldeneye, sm64, ssb, oot, etc. Actualy goldeneye 64 is what the creators of cod had in mind


I never said that Nintendo failed with the N64 (take a look at my backloggery and you'll see I've been a Nintendo fanboy since the beginning). I just said that Sony kicked their ass, comparatively. Just take a look at the sales numbers and sheer volume of games. This isn't an opinion, it's a fact.

And please, don't start with the "GoldenEye 64 is better than CoD" wankery. That got old a long time ago.


----------

